# just taught the grand daughter



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

how to shoot the 22 she loved it now she shoots and runs the boat the grandsons got sum catching up to do


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

She looks serious, don't let her near me.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Great to see youngsters enjoying the sport! Don't forget to drive home the safe handling of firearms to her. These things don't come second nature to a new shooter. Hate for her to experience an accident! (looks like her finger is on the trigger)


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

safety is first for sure! if you look closely her finger is on the trigger i didnt notice that and im gonna show her that. but if you look even closer you can see thru the clip the gun is not loaded. but you must allways treat it as if it was.that means no finger on the trigger unless you are gonna fire it.


----------



## dmbenjamin (Jul 28, 2012)

That pic is awesome, what make is that .22? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

my 10 year old greaddaughter is getting into hunting this year with me. thinking of getting her a a youth combo 22/410. think the 410 to much for a 10 tear old girl?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't think you should put in girl, there are plenty of girls that can out shoot me and I'm not bad. 410 is fine for her to start with just make sure she understands to pull it into her shoulder and that it fits her, otherwise you could cause her to give up shooting.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

dmbenjamin said:


> That pic is awesome, what make is that .22?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


its a smith&wesson


----------

